# any news from Tisch Asia?



## fiorile (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi anybody here hears anything from Tisch Asia? so quite.
Seems that Tisch NYC notified some people for interview. Congratulations first!


----------



## color soup (Feb 10, 2009)

Considering that Tisch Asia bumped the application deadline to early this month, I think we have some time...


----------



## fiorile (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you guys know thether this year they still accept students from the applicatio pool of Tisch NYC those who are rejected? I was told by a lady that they hope they won't do so this year, of course if the application situation for Tisch Asia is good enough.If they postpone the deadline, does it mean it's still in the lack of applicants?


----------



## fiorile (Feb 27, 2009)

hi all Tisch Asia begins to send interview invitation, does any of you get the chance?


----------



## fiorile (Feb 28, 2009)

arash i saw some posts in the NYU thread, hope good luck for next week. i'm now in singapore, but not for the interview.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was rejected from NYU New York last week but just received an email from them today asking me if I want to be considered for Tisch Asia.  I don't know if I will, but I am letting you know they seem to be sending some of the strong applicants of Tisch New York into the field at Tisch Asia.


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 2, 2009)

Ditto Tom's post. I got the Asia email too.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 2, 2009)

hey everyone,

I'm french studying media arts in london, i've applied to tisch asia and got taken for an interview (18th of march).

does anyone know what points are raised during the interview?

mathias


----------



## fiorile (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally I got the interview notification from Tisch Asia too.Good luck everybody here!


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Mar 4, 2009)

I applied to NYU New York and recently got an email asking if I would like to be considered for tisch asia as well.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Mar 4, 2009)

I just received an email saying my application was under review from Tisch Asia. Did anyone else receive that?


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 4, 2009)

Oseasapplicant,

I received one of those emails and was offered an interview the next day, about a week ago.


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2009)

me too. not the school i originally wanted, but exciting nonetheless--singapore is an amazing city.


----------



## Oseasapplicant (Mar 4, 2009)

Merkin, curious, did you apply to both or just Tisch NYC?

I think Singapore would be really exciting. 

But....more waiting!


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 4, 2009)

I applied to both programs. I was rejected from Tisch NYC the day after I got my interview with Tisch Asia.

I agree that Singapore would be exciting. My friend attended this year and enjoyed the program.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm very worried about the financial question. i have no clue how to finance it!

lol


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got offered an interview with them last night.  I was rejected from NYU in NYC.  To be honest I don't know if I'll even do the interview.  Exciting yes, but not practical for me.


----------



## Brendan Beachman (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah I feel the same way. It'd be more practical for me to wait until next year and try again


----------



## petram (Mar 5, 2009)

Xavier did you apply to both?


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 5, 2009)

(I applied both, got turned down by nyu and interview for tisch asia)


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been offered an interview on the 27th for the Dramatic Writing program. They sent me the email on Monday but the interview has not been scheduled yet.


----------



## fiorile (Mar 14, 2009)

anybody hears back from the school after the interview?


----------



## Ben (Mar 15, 2009)

No--the interviews go until March 23 so I think it will be a while


----------



## Eli.Hugo (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't heard about being offered an interview as of yet. Am I pretty much for sure rejected?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys --- had my interview yesterday with Tisch Asia for film production on Skype. I thought it went pretty well, but the questions were tough. Here's a few things that they asked me: 
- Why film school?
- Describe your worst job, then tell us about that boss
- Tell us a story that has been passed down in your family
- Describe regret in three images (as if in a film)
- They showed me a photo from the 1940's and told me that I'd directed it. Then they asked me to tell them what it's about and what's happening in this scene.
- Finally, they asked if I have any questions for them, which I did.
Hope this helps guys. Best of luck to everyone interviewing! Keep your heads up!


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 18, 2009)

I had exactly the same question with the word 'sorrow' as in sadness.


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2009)

people seem to be hearing from NYC now, any idea when Asia will be notifying acceptances--I know that today (or rather last night) was the last time to have an interview


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 23, 2009)

There is at least one more day of interviews, because mine isn't until this weekend.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2009)

really? my mistake.

your interview is not until this coming weekend in other words?


----------



## carlo_g (Mar 25, 2009)

let me make sure i've got this:

no interview= no admittance, correct?


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 25, 2009)

ben: no problem, yes it's in the next few days. i bet we'll start hearing back next week.

carlo_g: right


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2009)

good luck, ham


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 28, 2009)

still no news...


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 1, 2009)

JUST RECEIVED AN EMAIL! I GOT IN! YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2009)

me too, how about that


----------



## fiorile (Apr 1, 2009)

me too got in!!!!!
love you all!!!!


----------



## layeredone (Apr 1, 2009)

Wonder if I made a mistake when I told them I hadn't actually considered Singapore at first... So those who are accepted, are you definitely going?  How about $$?  It seems Singapore might even be more expensive than NYC!  And I imagine the fellowship possibilities, TA options, etc. must be less on the much smaller campus... Well, I guess I'll consider this if I actually get in...


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 1, 2009)

i got 9000$ scholarship trying to get in touch with the admission office to know if this amount can get higher in my second year there.

i heard singapore is pretty cheap living wise. and the whole area around it is extremly cheap so......

and imagine the creative potential you have when u found yourself in another world 

anyway... I'll see what I'll do, it also depends on the fullbright scholarship i might get.


----------



## layeredone (Apr 1, 2009)

Where are you from?  I guess I was mostly going by rents on Craigslist, which seemed high.  Anyone else know of the cost of living in Singapore?  If it is much cheaper than the US, that is a major bonus!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations mathias! Wow, that's cool. But now I'm even more nervous than before! 

Was this the only wave of acceptance emails? Are those of us who had interviews, but haven't heard back yet out of luck???
...I hope not.


----------



## color soup (Apr 1, 2009)

i found out this morning that i got in to tisch asia for film production but i have already sent in my deposit for nyu...


----------



## HandzOn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey folks, got notified for acceptance into the Film MFA today. Nice little scholarship, but not nearly enough to make a dent in this recession. Still an honor though...


----------



## Jon Dieringer (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, congrats to those who have been accepted.  I'm visiting my parents, and they stumbled upon this message board and were showing it to me.  I figured I'd make an account and say hello as I just received my Tisch Asia acceptance e-mail today.  I'm not 100% decided yet, but I'm leaning toward going there.

Anyway, I basically just wanted to say if anyone else has been accepted and wants to talk to another potential student feel free to get in touch with me through Facebook, e-mail, or however.  I'm also in LA until early July if anyone is out here and wants to get a cup of coffee or something.  Is it possible that I met any of you while I was in Singapore for my interview?

jon.dieringer@gmail.com


----------



## Race_Bannon (Apr 2, 2009)

I was just notified by Tisch Asia. It seems as though I have been wait-listed for this year. So I guess the wait isn't over for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So what are my chances of getting in now? Tisch Asia is definitely my top choice. I really hope a place opens up!


----------



## Ben (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not an expert but I think your chances are probably pretty good, Race. I still am not sure what I'm going to do (about 50-50 after recieving notification of how much merit scholarship I got), but think about how few of us are on these message boards compared to other schools--and there are still 34 spots in total like NYC.

Keep your hopes high.


----------



## luverbouy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ask for the most money you can possibly get there. It is not cheap. Housing is a big issue.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Ben. It would be a privilege to work alongside you guys one day. Best of luck to you!


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 6, 2009)

guys if anyone is in tisch asia now or has been accepted and is hesitating, let's meet up on skype....

going 9000km away without knowing anyone is not easy at 21yrs/old

pseudo: elbigg
name: mathias pardo


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Apr 9, 2009)

I got rejected from the MFA Film program today but I was accepted in to the Dramatic Writing program with a scholarship.

I am more of a writer than a director, so that is not a big surprise.


----------



## fiorile (Apr 17, 2009)

hey all, i just now created a facebook group for the coming students of this fall.welcome join us and share everything about tisch. 

search"NYU Tisch Asia 2009-2012", then you will find the group.still don't know where are the majority??

me:   fiorilest@gmail.com


----------

